# Less sense of smell



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Can't believe I am posting in the senior section. Lately I sense that Deja's smell is not as superb as it used to be when she was younger. She is one month short of 7 years old and it seems to take her longer to find toys in tall grass.
Does that sound familiar?


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

No, my girl was not in least bit diminished until she was past 11 and her sense of smell was never diminished. She definitely lost significant vision and hearing but I could never tell that smell was effected. In fact searching for toys by smell was one of her favorite games and one of the few we could still play into her age.

At the age you stated I really didn't notice any age related decline.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Woman, get outta here!!
Dejas in her prime!
I refuse to think of Keystone as a senior and he’s 7yrs 7mo
😭


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Fodder said:


> Woman, get outta here!!
> Dejas in her prime!
> I refuse to think of Keystone as a senior and he’s 7yrs 7mo
> 😭


Ha, ha, everything else is still as intense as always. Not a dent in her energy levels, thankfully. Oh, her chin is greying a bit.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

my big-boy is pushing 7 and it seems at times his reflexes are not as sharp as they once were. Or I am over thinking things. Sense of smell seems as good as ever although at times it seems neither of my dogs are finding stuff as quickly as they should... It's probably my expectations that are off.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hmmm... Hans is 8 and nothing has changed.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Deja's reflexes are still 120%.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

@car2ner you need to get out of this section too! see you guys when our dogs are 10..


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Fodder said:


> @car2ner you need to get out of this section too! see you guys when our dogs are 10..


Ok, bye!!!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

wolfy dog said:


> Ok, bye!!!


😂


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

oh I do hope we are comparing notes on how great our dogs are doing at 10


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Nitro will be 7 in February, and has been recently diagnosed osteoarthritis. I've had to cut back on his exercise, food and swap out his favourite toy. I hope the meds slow down the progression, and he makes it to 10


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

Dunkirk said:


> Nitro will be 7 in February, and has been recently diagnosed osteoarthritis. I've had to cut back on his exercise, food and swap out his favourite toy. I hope the meds slow down the progression, and he makes it to 10


Poor Nitro. Had you been noticing him being more stiff and slowing down before this diagnosis? Hopefully he's one of the ones that respond well to the meds and he'll be around for many years yet.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

The limp was very slightly, and hard to notice for 2 weeks. When it didn't clear up he had a vet appointment, I thought I was being fussy and pedantic. Nitro was put on previcox and gabapentin for 6 weeks, but still lame. He then had a scan which gave the diagnosis. I'm so glad I didn't ignore it. He is now 2 injections into a course of a weekly cartrophen injection for 4 weeks. He's also on Glyde mobility chews, and continuing on gabapentin. He'd had UAP surgery at 9 months. I thought we'd dodged osteoarthritis after 5 years.


----------

